# Buffalo Cichlid with peacocks???



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, anyone know if you can mix Steatocranus Casuarius (Buffalo Cichlid) in a peacock/Hap tank?

Thanks!


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

They're fine with most Peacocks. Don't expect too many surviving fry from them in this set up however. Provide some good hiding spots for them as well.

What size tank?


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

It's a 125.


----------



## asmith8 (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah they should be fine - i have a couple in with a mixture and they pretty much keep to themselves. the only one they mess with is a red jewel, who is a huge bully, and it actually makes me laugh!!

buffaloheads are so fun to watch...especially when they eat! enjoy!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep, my guy has lived in my hap/peacock tank for quite some time now, and there's no problem. He actually gets into the occasional fight with the dominant fish - a male OB peacock - and it's rather funny to see. Nothing major, no damage or anything, but he definitely doesn't take any BS from the rest of the fish.


----------



## Windsor (Mar 17, 2008)

Buffalohead fish are a hoot! The stay small and are really only territorial, not aggressive, defending a small territory at that. Quite entertaining to watch. :lol:


----------

